# AT boot fitters in Front Range / North CO?



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a shop that is familiar with the Dynafit TLT6 P boot. I got them on sale online this summer, and didn't really have the chance to ski them until late December. Really bummed to find the fit way too narrow and very painful. I got them in a 26.5, and previous backcountry boots have been Dynafit Zzero CF's and Tecnica Cochise 120's in the same size without major problems. 

This week I took them to a big name boot fitter at a resort, and it was a pretty crappy experience. The boot tech made it pretty obvious they don't like working on this boot, was very reluctant to even talk about punching the width out. I eventually got them to punch the forefoot, but looking at the boot I see very little change and the fit is still painful.

So what I'm wondering is if I'll have better luck at a different boot fitter? I've never needed to have work done on my boots before, and this first experience with a boot fitter has been underwhelming to say the least. I'm tempted to throw in the towel and just sell 'em, but they are so wonderful on the uphill! Basically on every uphill I love them and want to figure out the fit, and then every downhill I can't wait to get them off! I love my Tecnica's, they fit perfectly right out of the box and ski great, but holy crap are they heavy. Anyhow, hoping someone can chime in with a shop that likes to work on Dynafit AT boots. Sorry for the long rambling rant!


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Ive been boot fitting for quite a while now. That newer pebax stuff that were seeing more and more in touring boots is a nightmare to work on. Doesn't grind well and almost impossible to stretch or change the shape of. Its what your new boots are made of. Also convincing a random boot fitter at a resort to work on a touring boot they didn't sell is a hard thing unless your holding a case of beer while asking, and even then it wouldn't be top of there priorities. Boot fitting is a busy thing this time of year.
They claim that Tlt6 its a 101mm last, widest part of the forefoot, thats wider than your Tecn Cochises. Where is the pain coming from? Is it right when you put them on? is while on the uphill? the downhill? do you have any pain over your instep? Is it throbbing?


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Bummer, well I really appreciate your response! Very weird that the Cochise is supposed to be narrower. That's definitely not how it feels. As far as the pain it seems tight but ok when I first put them on, medium discomfort on the up hills that goes away after a while, and bad throbbing/cramping on the downhills. The harder the downhill, the worse it is.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Did you mold your liners? A lot of boots now a day come with a foam blow in that comes in its thickest unmolded form. You need to heat up and mold the liners, most pain goes away after that. If you want a loose toe box crank your straps tight when molding. If you want a tight toe box leave your straps loose.

My best advice is to contact Brian at confluence kayak in Denver.

I don't think you need to punch the boot, I think you need to mold the liner. Also liners are mold able many times, be sure to use a toe cap at the least and put your toes up on a piece of wood etc.

I don't know what you may or may not know, I am only trying to help, and you had said "fit right out of the box"

Let me know if this helps or if you need any other help


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Larry's boot fitting in Boulder. Right across from Mcguckins. 

Go early and be patient or go later, bring beer and more patience. 


And ass Bib suggested, there is a lot of available space in that mold able liner. One technique they might Use is to tape neoprene padding to the areas where more space is desired. 

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Yes. As ass bib had also mentioned. I thought I was bob bails not ass bib.

I must be getting worse.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Purely typos, sorry for not proof reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> Purely typos, sorry for not proof reading.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Just having fun with it buddy! I hope you are well. It's going to be a sweet ski season!


----------

